

With help from MIT, Akamai sues competitor - ilamont
http://www.universalhub.com/2010/help-mit-akamai-sues-competitor

======
cagenut
Here's the first patent they're complaining about:
[http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sec...](http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PALL&p=1&u=/netahtml/PTO/srchnum.htm&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=7693959.PN.&OS=PN/7693959&RS=PN/7693959)

So basically they patented the concept of
www.customerdomain.com.cdndomain.com. How asinine is that.

I spend $35K/month with akamai and already have a meeting with Contendo setup
for monday. Just forwarded this link along to my akamai rep with a snarky
note.

------
bhiggins
Akamai needs to wake up and realize that their technology hasn't been a big
differentiator for a few years now and change their pricing to reflect that.

